# Active Perl und IIS6



## McStefan (10. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

aus Testzwecken hab ich grad windows 2003 Server laufen.
Ich hab ActivPerl insatlliert, ohne Fehlermeldung.
Die .pl Dateien wurden auch beim IIS richtig eingetragen.

Leider kann ich die .pl Skrite nicht ausführen, obwohl ich auch den Pfad richtig angegeben habe.

Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt:
HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found. (HTTP-Fehler 404 - Datei oder Verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden.)
Internetinformationsdienste (Internet Information Services oder IIS)

Die Datei ist aber definitiv da! Ich denke das ist ein Konfigurationsproblem vom IIS. Hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## KarinaNiehueser (24. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

im IIS6 musst Du Webapplikationen im Bereich "Anwendungen" erst zulassen bevor das funktioniert. Die stehen standardmäßig auf "Verweigern"

Karina


----------

